
Ask HN: What are some websites currently using the .app domain? - plumeria
I was wondering on sites already using this domain, so far I&#x27;ve only found: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cash.app&#x2F;
======
foobarbazetc
[https://get.app/](https://get.app/) has a gallery.

~~~
plumeria
thanks

------
duskwuff
The TLD just entered general availability three days ago! There aren't going
to be a lot of sites using it yet.

